# Feed vs Efficiency



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

Just wanted to start a discussion on feeding of meat goats. Where is the balance between putting on the weight and spending a fortune on feed?
So many goats are on free choice alfalfa and pelleted feed 24/7. I don't understand the efficiency of that. Any thoughts?


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

It's very efficient for the feed store. Not for your bottom line. I cut my feed bill by 80% with fodder feed and the herd never looked better. They don't get sick as often either. We have dairy goats so I'm not sure but would guess your meat goats would also thrive on the more natural feed. I have an article on this site with pictures.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

In my opinion, SHOW meat goats are fed alfalfa and concentrates 24/7, no true meat producer is doing that that I know (which is admittedly few). 

I LOVE the look of those show boers but they are typically overweight and the bucks especially do not live long. 

The balance is using hands-on body condition scoring and feeding enough to keep the thinnest doe in the herd at a three. Enough so that does can produce milk/raise kids and maintain body condition at the same time. Which is tough! 

I do creep feed meat kids until 5-6 months of age but certainly don't spend a fortune. I use alfalfa to supplement hay & pasture whenever possible and minimize use of grains/concentrates.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You would have to figure out the amount of fed to number of kids and kids weight, as well as lbs of kids feed. Then see how much you make off that does kids and subtract profit... that will tell you how monetarily efficient she is. The other way 8 looking BCS compared to lbs of feed/forage ect, along with deworming. Basically it's a lot of math. Obviously a really fat doe can't breed but neither can a really thin doe... those have to go. Also, really fat does and more likely to put energy into their own muscle and fat, rather than in milk production... so keep that in mind too


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

polopony said:


> Where is the balance between putting on the weight and spending a fortune on feed?
> So many goats are on free choice alfalfa and pelleted feed 24/7. I don't understand the efficiency of that. Any thoughts?


I think you will find that very few commercial meat goat producers feed free choice alfalfa hay or a ton of grain/pellets. It is simply not feasible. My girls get grass/alfalfa hay and no grain at all the majority of the time. If it's a bad winter, I may give them a little grain or a few alfalfa pellets but they usually maintain condition and raise good kids on the hay alone. The hay is tested for nutritional value, so I know what it brings to the table. They also get free choice loose minerals and all the fresh, clean water they want.

A wise old cattleman once told me that the way to make money is to put the grass in front of the animal, the bull behind her and if she couldn't maintain her production, he was swapping out the animal - not the feed.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

MsScamp said:


> I think you will find that very few commercial meat goat producers feed free choice alfalfa hay or a ton of grain/pellets. It is simply not feasible. My girls get grass/alfalfa hay and no grain at all the majority of the time. If it's a bad winter, I may give them a little grain or a few alfalfa pellets but they usually maintain condition and raise good kids on the hay alone. The hay is tested for nutritional value, so I know what it brings to the table. They also get free choice loose minerals and all the fresh, clean water they want.
> 
> A wise old cattleman once told me that the way to make money is to put the grass in front of the animal, the bull behind her and if she couldn't maintain her production, he was swapping out the animal - not the feed.


Nice!!! I agree with that... it's something I always try to remember with my girls. Even the ones producing show kids.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The amazing growth seen in goats is at pretty much below six months of age. If everyone sold their kids at three months old, you'd save a lot of money on feed. The people who feed the dams during those three months are going to have bigger kids.


----------

